# 3/4" tool rests



## jumps (8 Feb 2012)

I have been hunting for a small tool rest for my Record/Coronet for some time now, initially anything shorter than the 'normal' but latterly I have been eyeing up the lovely small curved items associated with the Union Graduate as bowl rests, and wondering if such things exist with 3/4" stems?

Aware of the RS range of tool posts/rests but wondered if I am missing anything obvious that might help me track down something suitable on the SH market? 

Thanks in advance...

I should also mention I have the standard tubular 'bowl rest' but it's both rough and ready (dented!) and still too big for what I want - chopping it up is one option I have considered; but discounted.


----------



## chipmunk (8 Feb 2012)

Hi Jumps,
Have you thought of making your own based around a RS toolpost (the cheap bit)? 

Maybe not the cheapest solution for the first one but after that...

You'd need a set of M12 x 1.25 taps 
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Cutting-Tools/Taps/Serial-Taps---Metric-BSW-BSF 
and a 10.8 mm tapping drill 
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Cutting-Tools/Twist-Drills/Drill-Bits---Cobalt 

...but they're a once-only purchase and then you can make as many rests as you like. If you buy a new lathe you can just replace the toolposts with ones to suit the new lathe's toolpost diameter.

I've made straight and curved rests & hollowing gates using rolled steel bar from Homebase/B&Q and also bits of scrap steel & stainless.

HTH
Jon


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Feb 2012)

Anything on here Jumps

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php? ... d%20Banjos

I have a 5" rest and it's a god send for doing pens!!


----------



## Lightweeder (8 Feb 2012)

Jonzjob":1oiaft9h said:


> Anything on here Jumps
> 
> http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php? ... d%20Banjos
> 
> I have a 5" rest and it's a god send for doing pens!!


I have that 5" one and it's a pain - takes two hands and a lot of patience to move it. Must be a way to ease it.


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Feb 2012)

"takes two hands and a lot of patience to move it" ?

Up and down? Swivel? If that's so then a little sanding on the verticle shaft should sort it? 

Mine is no different to the full size jobbie :?


----------



## Lightweeder (8 Feb 2012)

Jonzjob":1b0ty2w8 said:


> "takes two hands and a lot of patience to move it" ?
> 
> Up and down? Swivel? If that's so then a little sanding on the verticle shaft should sort it?
> 
> Mine is no different to the full size jobbie :?


I've tried sanding it a few times - must have another go.


----------



## chipmunk (9 Feb 2012)

Hi Jumps,
Here are some photos of my curved rest made from rolled steel bar 20x10 from B&Q and a 1" toolpost from Sorby. The bar was bent cold using a much longer length attached to the toolpost as a lever and then shortened afterwards.

The countersunk screws at M6 x 20 A2 stainless screws from Screwfix (http://www.screwfix.com/p/socket-countersunk-screws-a2-stainless-steel-m6-x-20mm-pack-of-50/68349)

















HTH & gives you some ideas.
Jon


----------



## jumps (9 Feb 2012)

thank you all for taking the time to comment.

I think Jon has convinved me that the solution for me is to go along the route of buy a post and go into the production of the tops, as required.

If it had just been the short rest then the small RP one would have done - not sure how I missed that it was still available; but I had.


----------

